# I'm not a farmer



## gair-z (Mar 23, 2021)

My Dad passed fairly suddenly 3 years ago and left me with a lot of questions. One is the mystery of this 3 point single bottom plow. 
I've never plowed before but would like to try planting a food plot. I do know this thing isn't fitting the tractors' 3 point hitch. 
I think it's supposed to have 2 ears.. is there an attachment I'm missing?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks to me like something someone put together. Yes there should be pin on each side on the bottom.


----------



## gair-z (Mar 23, 2021)

There are pins on both sides on the bottom.. that's not the issue.. The top is the issue.. is it supposed to be like that? When i put the brush hog on, it has 2 ears and I put the link arm in between those 2 ears and put the pin through and cotter pin it and away I go. This plow has only one ear sticking up. 

here's what my brush hog looks like.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

The brush hog photo is correct. You could use 2 pieces of strap to connect your plow to the upper 3 point link. They could be bolted or welded to the upright piece on your plow. They need to be spaced far enough apart to allow the swivel on your link to slide between them.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It is quite obvious that the top link ball was bolted to the top link post, use a couple of flat washers over the bolt between the ball and post so as the ball can float in the end of the top link, and you will be good to go, later, you could make this a 2 post setup just by having a piece of flat bar bent and drilled to take a link pin.


__|
| 
you will have to fill the gap in my typed schematic, should have done a rough drawing, the bottom vertical would be welded to the existing post and the top vertical would have the link pin hole, this is rough, but should give you an idea.

Of course, modifying gets away from the originality of plough, if this was not home made.


----------



## gair-z (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks! I'll try to just bolt it on this weekend and see how it works out. I know an oldtimer up the run that can weld me up something and punch a hole. appreciate the timely feedback from you both. 
gair-z


----------

